# My colorful little family :)



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are some pics of my mother, father and baby bird. Baby is still pretty young and mother and father already are well into their next incubation!

Baby was planned, I just had the mother and I wanted colorful babies so you guys helped me choose a male who would work and it worked!

Dad (blue check w/bronze) - Copper
Mom (white) - Nutmeg
Baby - Carmine

Is the baby a t-pattern check? I don't really know a T pattern just by seeing them yet....

Also, what kind of bronze is Copper?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well is'nt he a purdy little thing!, not sure of the pattern part, but red is one of my favs.....I have a little red figurita I just love, he is a very dark red, and brightens my day as I have alot of all white birds.....


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awww! How cute. Keep in mind since we're neighbors that I have some really pretty red ones available, some tippler mixes, other cuties, free to you if you're interested or into having more.  You should come up some time and see the aviaries and birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

All I can add is that all of them are just beautiful.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you guys so much! They have been really great and attentive parents. They don't sit in the normal fashion, they each wanna sit as much as they possibly can so they switch off just about every half hour. Then whichever parent isn't sitting goes and collects twigs from around the patio. 

Thank you Mary Jane you are so very sweet! I think I will be full up for a while. I cant have a large number of birds since I live in an apartment complex......but surprisingly the landlord doesn't even care. I was talking to her and she asked me to remove a bowl I had sitting on my fence (they are picky about personal items in view of other neighbors) and I said oh i'm sorry it's for feeding birds, and she said "the pigeons right?" and I told her yep but i'm not gonna have a big flock so don't worry and she didn't even care she said she was an animal person and no one is complaining (my neighbors like them too). But anyways, I still don't wanna go over like 6 birds or so.......shouldn't push my luck!

Spirit I just love reds as well! Bill told me my white female was hiding red and she would produce blue and red babies if paired with a non-grizzle blue...I almost didn't believe the baby could look so different from the parents but there ya go, the pigeons surprised me!


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

This is my other bird, Mr. Blueberry. The pics don't do him justice. He is not quite tame but he appreciates me more than any of the others. I gaurd him while he eats every day as Copper is a bit of a bully.

You can't see it in the pic but he has a tiny blue feather over one of his eyes that gives him a permanently sneaky expression, reminds me of Sean Connery!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi KIMBERLY, Looking at the parents of this young bird it looks like the red bird (hen)in the third picture is realy an INDIGO as its tail is bluish, that looks like what we in genetics call a red mimic, I hope that Frank,Bill and Beckey get a look at it*GEORGE


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi KIMBERLY, Looking at the parents of this young bird it looks like the red bird (hen)in the third picture is realy an INDIGO as its tail is bluish, that looks like what we in genetics call a red mimic, I hope that Frank,Bill and Beckey get a look at it*GEORGE


A couple people told me that this was a sex linked mating and all red babies would be male....is this incorrect? I was kinda confused because the mother was the "red" one....

Yeah the baby has flecks of blue on his/her tail (and possibly the flights).......someone also told me to expect that as well 

Thanks!!


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

This website shed some light on indigo for me...

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/blueindigo.html

and these birds remind me of mine kinda...

"Kent Hawes of Universal City Texas sent in these two homozygous Indigos. They are both very good ash red mimics but neither is genetically ash red. Both are blue, t-patterns with homozygous indigo turning their blue wing shields, necks and heads into deep red color."








\


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok NOW I am wondering, is dad also indigo??????

Here is a TRUE spread indigo or andalusion with kite bronzing (according to that website)










And the dad of my baby that you say is indigo--- (I thought he was check, is he spread??)










Man the farther I get into pigeon genetics the more lost I feel!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kimberly_CA said:


> *A couple people told me that this was a sex linked mating and all red babies would be male....is this incorrect?* I was kinda confused because the mother was the "red" one....
> 
> Yeah the baby has flecks of blue on his/her tail (and possibly the flights).......someone also told me to expect that as well
> 
> Thanks!!


*Yes.*Mom passes her color genes to her sons and the little red baby does have some flecks in the tail, so he's a little he. 
Dad passes his color genes to his daughters.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you! Was it you that told me to expect the blue tail flecks? I wanted to tell whoever it was they were right!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Whoa, lots of questions 

Here's what I have to say.

The baby does not look indigo to me. It just looks like a red check. The mom may be white, but I think I see some colored specks? What color are those? I can't tell from the picture. If they are red, then it is a sex-linked mating and all the daughters will be blue. And of course the baby in question is a male because of the blue flecking (which I can see a pretty big one in the picture!  )

Dad looks like a blue indigo, probably with some bronze in there too, since that red really looks like it stands out a lot. Better pictures of the tail will tell the truth. He also looks like he may be a velvet (t-pattern), which is where the baby got it from (I'm assuming from the picture that the baby is a t-pattern like you suspected  ).

The gray on the baby just doesn't look blue enough to be indigo, but it's hard to tell.

Also, no, I do not believe the dad is an andalusian. Doesn't look like there's any spread in him.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Also, I have a question for the other genetics guys while we're on the indigo topic.


Looking at those pictures of the 'ash-red mimics', Kim posted from Ron's site.....that tail on the bird looks nothing like the blue indigo tail, but rather the ash-red indigo tail. Now I know there's a reason they call them mimics, but still. Do homozygous blue indigos have that much of a washed out tail, or is it just the camera playing tricks on us?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kimberly_CA said:


> Thank you! Was it you that told me to expect the blue tail flecks? I wanted to tell whoever it was they were right!


It might have been me or a dozen other members........I don't remember.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Im not surprised this baby came out red when you could see that both parents carried the red gene there ,very cute baby you got out of the deal too


----------

